# Flight Jackets!



## acerus (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

i received my new A2 Jacket today. For me it is my first A2 ever. 
I wonder if some of you Guys own already a Flightjacket (maybe original?).
This one is a new A2 Rough Wear in a great Time Worn Look.
I think this replication is perfect.
Some Pics:






















The Jacket was manufactured by Eastman Leather Clothing. 

If you got some Pics of your Flightjacket (original or Replica) post them here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2010)

I have 7 of them, will post later.


----------



## acerus (Oct 27, 2010)

Great!! 
I must confess those Pics doesn´t come close to the real beauty of this Jacket!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2010)

the pics arent coming through...for me at least.


----------



## acerus (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm, weird... i had never Problems with that. 
The Pics are in a resolution of 1024+1365. Thats big but not too big. 
If someone else encounter that Problem, please let me know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2010)

I have one original, can get some pics when I am in Stuttgart next time.

I also have my fathers originals (granted they are modern ones from the 1970s, 80s and 90s and Army cloth patterns). I also have 2 of mine that I wore, but they are also Army modern cloth patterns.


----------



## acerus (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey, Adler don´t hesitate to show some of your Father´s Originals. 
If you like to!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2010)

acerus said:


> Hey, Adler don´t hesitate to show some of your Father´s Originals.
> If you like to!



Like I said though, they are nothing like the one above. They are green NOMEX and are modern US Army issue. Same as mine.


----------



## acerus (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought about purchasing an B-15 Flightjacket.
If you have any Pics about that Time ....or your Father´s one...
Just let me (us) see.... 
Grüße nach Bayern

acerus


----------



## timshatz (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had a couple of them. They actually are pretty good for flying in winter. Odd thing about them, they are just warm enough to wear on the flight line starting in late October (around now) but generally are too warm once you get upstairs and start tooling around (especially if your aircraft has a half decent heater). End up taking it off and having to put it back (in a hurry) when you get back down and have the bird turned off.

Course I don't go above 10K as a general rule but...

Anyway, good jacket to fly in. Worn out about 3 of them. All trashed. Usually get a wear hole right down along the bottom where the elastic and the leather come together.

PS- Nice jacket Acerus.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2010)

Got a Cooper A-2 and an Eastman Leather B-3.

Had a original B-3 from WW II but it was too fragile to wear. The Eastman Rough Wear B-3 is as good as it gets, IMHO.

TO


----------



## mikewint (Oct 27, 2010)

Had my dad's original sheepskin lined plus the sheepskin lined pants to go with it but alas the leather rotted away years ago. if only I knew then what i know now


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2010)

same here. would kill to have that now...or even just back panel and painted areas.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful jacket Ace!

I have a bomber jacket knockoff, but certainly not an original.

I do have a couple of my dads, one is a light weight with the leather name tag patch which my son has currently hidden that I need to find. The other is a Type N-3B Modified (warmest jacket I've ever owned):


----------



## acerus (Oct 29, 2010)

That looks very warm!


----------



## RuthThompson (Mar 18, 2011)

hi ....

A-2 jackets at the end of basic flight training was awarded an Army Air Force officer, and always before the end of training.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2012)

A year later finally responding to this thread!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A year later finally responding to this thread!



Maybe someday I will get around to it too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Better late than never Joe...nice selection you got there....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a real Cooper A2 that has been done up to replicate "Squawkin' Hawk" with the 100th BG crest on the front. I'll get some photos of it and post later today


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, it was a little longer, but here is my A2. I also have my old USAF MA-1 that has been re-patched. Here is my A-2 with the replica artwork. But it is an authentic Cooper A2.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice jacket Evan


----------



## jimh (Jan 22, 2012)

In a former life I had a WWII art business dedicated to recreating leather patches and jacket art. I burned out on it after about 10 years. It was fun though and I still have alot of jackets I painted for my own collection. This one is my #1...1st one I ever painted and I also solo'ed in this jacket in August of 2001. It's a recreation of a 401stBG Jacket. 

jim


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice one, Jim!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 22, 2012)

you're the man i need to talk to. i want paint up my cooper and another jacket. i need to know the best paint to use and what kind of prep needs done to the leather, etc..


----------



## jimh (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks! I don't have a current photo of this jacket but it looks the same, after alot of abuse. I make a master drawing and project it on the back. I'll take a liner brush and outline the image on the back and let it dry. Next, take rubbing alchohol and strip the leather finish within the image to be painted. Next...start the finish painting with Tandy Cova Colors.

jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweet jackets fellas!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 22, 2012)

thanks jimh. been wanting to do this for a long time....now i just have to remember what the original image looked like.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 23, 2012)

I have two jackets. An Irvin sheepskin flying jacket I brought umpteen years ago...and its still the best jacket I have ever owned !!...and I am now the proud owner of an A2. My problem is I want my nose-art to be painted on my A2, but I am in no way an artist (contrary to what some peeps might say ! ) and I'm on the lookout for some-one I can trust to make my jacket become a one-off and extra special to me !.


----------

